# 3B released



## wings1 (25 Jul 2018)

Maybe someone can enlighten me a bit on how things work . I was 3B released as of yesterday . I started a course in may which runs until November  at a school that is two hours from my place of residence . I stay at a boarding house from Monday to Thursday night in the area but have to come home on Thursday night and return Sunday night as they will only pay for those nights for me to be there . its costing me any where from 100.00 to 150.00 per week for gas which they say they will not reimburse me for . Has anyone else run into this where they don't cover a full week board and I am pretty much forced to make the trip home and back if I want a bed to sleep in .


----------



## Teager (26 Jul 2018)

What program are you under SISIP or VACs?


----------



## wings1 (26 Jul 2018)

I am under sisip


----------



## Teager (27 Jul 2018)

It looks like Sisip is following this rule.



> If dual residency is approved then TA to return home on weekends will not be supported.



https://www.sisip.com/en/insurance/long-term-disability/vocational-rehabilitation-program


----------



## kratz (27 Jul 2018)

I was approved DR under the SISIP program and chose to pay the $900 month for room and board, for each academic year. 

SISIP does fund $560, but the I was responsible to pay:
- $140 month income tax on the $560 and
- $340 month for the room and board cost above what SISIP pays.

When approved for DR, SISIP does pay for two round trips per academic year, from your primary residence to your school.
- 1 trip to begin / end the academic year
- 1 trip for the Christmas break
Any other travel (weekends, Thanksgiving ect…) was my own choice and expense.

**Note: If your education includes a co-op, that includes mandatory travel. Request pre-approval, 
be prepared to provide the required information (dates, mileage, purpose, ect…) and it should be approved as a separate benefit.


----------

